# Fernsehberatung



## SveD (6. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich war schon in den letzten Wochen mehrmals in bestimmten Läden um mich A --> umzusehen (Bild, Ton, Seitenblickwinkel....) und B --> mal die Haie mit Namensschild (auch Verkäufer genannt) zu fragen was empfohlen wird.
Dabei kam jedoch bei jedem Verkäufer eine andere Meinung... Ich meine OK, sie wollen etwas verkaufen. Aber eine objekitive Beratung und vor allem Fachkenntnisse waren teilweise weniger vorhanden als ich schon wusste. z.B. die Frage nach der richtigen Größe... Einer sagte, ja mindestens 42" besser 46 oder schauen sie doch hier der neue ... 50" für nur 3000€..  so in etwa...

Mich persönlich haben LG und Samsung, aber auch die Philips am meißten beeindruckt was das Gesamt Paket anging.

Ich fange einfach mal an aufzuzählen, was wichtig für mich ist, bzw. wichtig ist für die Auswahl eines TV.



Sitzentfernung ca 3-3,5m teilweise leichter Seitenwickel (30°) größtenteils aber Frontal
Platzangebot Länge 112cm Höhe 90.
Raum ist Wohnzimmer mit teilweiser Sonneneinstrahlung seitlich (Nachmittagssonne bis abends)
Wir haben Kabelfernsehen, analog aber auch Digital mit einem Digital Reciever (Unitymedia) Ob sich dann das HD Paket lohnt ist eine andere Sache.
Wir haben eine Wii Konsole, spielen aber unregelmäßig vieleicht 1-2 Stunden pro Woche.
Es sollen natürlich BR Filme aber auch DVDs geschaut werden, der Rest ist normales Fernsehen und ab und zu FuBa (CL, WM, EM), also nicht jede Woche BL
Evtl. auch 3D Unterstützung, meine Freundin und ich haben es mal getestet und fanden es Klasse.
Preislich maximal 1500, darf aber auch deutlich niedriger sein, so ist das jetzt nicht.
LED Technik ?

Ich hoffe mal diese Angaben helfen euch und ihr könnt uns helfen !

MfG SveD


----------



## Edguy (6. März 2011)

Also wenn du genug Platz an der Wand um den TV hast, dann empfehle ich unbedingt das Ambilight Feature und somit Philips. Aber genug freie Fläche sollte schon sein, damit es auch schön wirkt (aber bei deinem Platzangebot 112cm auf 90cm wohl eher nicht).

Zur Größe: bei einem Abstand von 3 Meter kannst du dich ruhig bei 42" aufwärts bis 50" umsehen. kommt jetzt wiederum auf den Platz an. Bei 112cm wirds eng mit 46". 
Zu 3D würde ich auf alle Fälle raten, wenn ich dein Budget anschaue; Voraussetzung ist natürlich auch ein 3D-fähiger Player. Scheint sich nun doch so langsam durchzusetzen.
LED-Technik unbedingt.

Bedienungskomfort: Persönlich kenne ich das LG-, Samsung- und Philips-Menü und muss sagen, Philips bietet da für meinen Geschmack am meisten.


----------



## SveD (6. März 2011)

Der TV kommt nicht an die Wand, hier soll er rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Richtig ein 46" passt zwar rein aber nur mm genau.

Gibt es denn bestimmte Geräte welche auf meine Bedürfnisse besonders gut passen würden, oder welche, die nichts wären.


----------



## Edguy (6. März 2011)

Dann nimm ruhig die 46". Kleiner wird er von alleine 

Geizhals spuckt das aus


----------



## SA\V/ANT (6. März 2011)

1. LCD oder Plasma?
2. Wenn LED dann nur FULL LED, nicht diesen schwachsinningen Edge LED Dreck.. (Stichwort CLOUDING!)
3. Wenn du Sonneneinstrahlung hast, dann musst du aufpassen. Die neuen Fernseher sind mittlerweile (fast) alle mit einer Glasfront die zum Teil sehr spiegelt.

Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende diesen 3D Plasma bestellt :

Panasonic Viera TX-P42GT20E 106,7 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber bei redcoon. Wenn der Plasma nichts für mich sein sollte, dann wird dieser FULL LED von LG bestellt :LG 42LE8500 106,7 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das Bild des LG soll sehr gut sein, aber die Glasfront spiegelt anscheinend extrem.


----------



## SveD (7. März 2011)

Die Frage ob LCD oder Plasma kann ich nicht so genau beantworten, was nun davon am besten wäre für meine Bedürfnisse.
Aber zumindest wo ich im Laden mir Geräte angeschaut habe, gab es schlechte LCD sowie auch schlechte Plasma was das Bild anging.


----------



## Wenzman (7. März 2011)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> 2. Wenn LED dann nur FULL LED, nicht diesen schwachsinningen Edge LED Dreck.. (Stichwort CLOUDING!)


 Und Full LED ist besser? 
Ich hab lieber Clouding als Banding.

TE Schau dir mal den 47lx9500 an, dürfte der perfekte Fernseher für dich sein.


----------



## SveD (7. März 2011)

Der LX9500 sieht nicht schlecht aus, kann jemand etwas über diesen hier sagen Samsung LE46C750

Was ich mich auch noch Frage, wie ist das mit dem Digitalen Kabelempfang, einfach von der Wand das Antennenkabel in den Fernseher und das wars ? oder gibts da einen Haken oder braucht man noch etwas für digitale Sender oder auch HD ?
Weil ich z.B. im Schlafzimmer an meinem 2 Fernseher einen Reciever dran habe mit einer Karte. Aber im Wohnzimmer NICHT !


----------



## SveD (10. März 2011)

Der LX9500 sieht nicht schlecht aus, kann jemand etwas über diesen hier sagen *Samsung LE46C750*

Was ich mich auch noch Frage, wie ist das mit dem Digitalen Kabelempfang, einfach von der Wand das Antennenkabel in den Fernseher (hat ja nen internen DVB-C) und das wars ? oder gibts da einen Haken, braucht man z.B. noch etwas für digitale Sender oder auch HD, weil ich im Schlafzimmer an meinem 2ten Fernseher einen Reciever mit einer Karte angeschlossen habe. Aber im Wohnzimmer NICHT !


----------



## Malkav85 (10. März 2011)

Um kurz etwas einzuwerfen: Der TV sollte mind. 100hz haben. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als abgehakte Bilder zB bei Sportübertragungen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2011)

Naja, es kommt auch drauf, wie gut das 100Hz umgesetzt ist. Es gibt LCDs, die mit 50Hz ein total ruhiges Bild liefern, und andere mit 100Hz versagen, sehen sogar bei 50Hz stabiler aus. 100HZ ist keine Garantie für ein gutes Bild auch bei SPort&co.


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2011)

> Sitzentfernung ca 3-3,5m


 
hm... da kann die Diagonale fast nicht groß genug sein (ideal wären wohl gut 2,5m...)

Ich würde versuchen den Platz möglichst auszureizen, in deinem Fall also 50 Zoll (was sich haarscharf ausgehen sollte)...


Wäre eine Beamerlösung, bei der die Leinwand bei Bedarf vor der Schrankwand heruntergelassen wird eine Möglichkeit für dich?

Ein brauchbarer Full HD Beamer samt Leinwand würde schön in den Preisbereich passen und das Problem mit der Diagonale elegant lösen...


----------



## Xion4 (10. März 2011)

Also zum LE46-C750 kann ich nur sagen, für das Geld bietet er noch mit am meisten, abseits von den Plasmas. Hat ein sehr gutes Bild, zumindest via BluRay. Analoges Fernsehen sollte aufnem LCD in der größe absolut Tabu sein. Je nach Digitaler Quelle auch dort ein sehr ruhiges Bild. Auch das selbst errechnete 3d von 2d Quellen ist anschaubar und das sogar gut, wobei ich zugeben muss, dieses wird bei uns nicht weiter genutzt, wurde nur halt mal getestet.

Sportübertragungen sind zumindest in HD extra Klasse, ansonsten sollte man nen guten Receiver haben, der gut skaliert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins dunkle des C750 bringen


----------



## SveD (11. März 2011)

Klingt schonmal gut, ich habe ihn mir selber heute angeschaut, was mich da aber schon wieder gestört hat ist der Rand außen... Sonst sah er gut aus, auch die Bild Quali war gut.
Und der Fernseher bzw. die mit einem C Reciever können dann automatisch digitale Sender wieder geben ? also ohne extra Smart Card ?


----------



## Xion4 (11. März 2011)

Nein, also zumindest nicht Digital. Analog kannst du direkt anschliessen, also von der Dose in den Fernseher, ansonsten wirst du eine Smartcard benötigen. Wobei ich klar den Einsatz eines externen Receivers bevorzuge. Und den Rand aussen empfinde ich alles andere als störend, diese "Glasshicht" welche ja kein Glas ist, verhindert diese Schlieren die man beim abwischen direkt auf der Klavierlackoberfläche hätte.


----------



## SveD (11. März 2011)

d.h. noch einen guten neuen Reciever + 2 Smart Card vom Anbieter... meine sogar gelesen zu haben dass Unitymedia, wenn man das HD Paket nimmt, auch einenn passenen Reciever bekommt... ob der gut ist, ist jetzt erstmal die andere Frage...

Ich finde aber einen einfarbigen Rand besser als den...   Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen in der doch recht dunklen Anbauwand mit dem hellem Rand, stört schon im Gedanken... Leider gabs jetzt bei Saturn keine anderen "Guten" TVs, nur alte Serien von Samsung die 5er oder halt Plasmas, Plasmas, Plasmas, leider wenig LGs und schon gar nicht den, welchen ich ja auch gut finde... Muss ich mal zu MM fahren, vieleicht haben die mehr auswahl als der kleine Saturn hier.


----------



## SveD (24. März 2011)

Ich melde mich nochmal zu Wort, Also 3D wird nun weg fallen, ich habe es mal getestet mit einer Pola Brille, es wird mir schlecht, lol

Also brauche ich jetzt "nur" einen LCD ohne 3D in 46/47"
bei UM habe ich jetzt schon HD Digital allstars bestellt in verbindung mit 64k Internet , also fehlt nur noch der "passende"

Diese Auswahl habe ich mal gefunden, alle ab 200Hz, sind zwar auch 3D Geräte dabei, aber d.h. ja nicht, das sie im 2D Betrieb schlecht sind.
Wie im Startpost geschrieben was mit dem TV gemacht werden soll, bzw. wo/wie er steht.

LG Electronics 47LD750
Samsung LE46C750
LG Electronics 47LD950
LG Electronics 47LE8500
LG Electronics 47LX9500
Samsung UE46C7700
Philips 46PFL8605K


Oder es gibt noch andere welche zu empfehlen sind?, Plasma oder Beamer fallen leider raus !

MfG SveD


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

Also, ich kann zu den oberen nix sagen, aber ich hab seit ner Woche einen LE40C650, super Bild (leider ggf. clouding, bestelle wohl einen zweiten zum Vergleich und sende den "schlechteren" zurück ) - und der ist mir (3m Sitzabstand) fast schon zu groß - 47 Zoll kann ich mir da echt nicht vorstellen - bist Du sicher damit? Ich würd an Deiner Stelle mal aus Zeitungen oder so die Fläche zusammenbasteln, die einem 47 Zöller entspricht, und das dann an die wand kleben mut Tesafilm.


----------



## SveD (24. März 2011)

Also vorstellen kann ich mir die Größe. Auf der ersten seite der dritte Post ist ja ein Bild. Der Fernseher passt da genau rein von der breite. Hab auch das Beispiel 37zoll gesehen gleicher Raum. Aber fand das so klein


----------



## Edguy (24. März 2011)

Ich Philips-Besitzer (47pfl9703) würde dir ja sofort zu Philips raten, aber der ausgewählte hat Ambilight und das ist für deine Bedürfnisse nicht passend, da du keine Fläche um den TV hast. Gibt bestimmt das Modell auch billiger ohne Ambilight. Alleine vom Menü habe ich noch keinen besseren Hersteller gesehn.
zu LG: Die haben ja mittlerweile (zurecht) das Image des Billigherstellers abgelegt und kann durchaus auf Qualitätsebene trumpfen.....
zu Samsung: spielt ganz oben mit in Sachen Bildqualität. Persönlich finde ich das Menü etwas umständlich (ok bin da von Philips verwöhnt...)

meine Meinung....


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

Wieviel Platz hast Du da denn in der Breite? Ein LCD sollte auch ein bisschen "Luft" drumherum haben.


----------



## SveD (24. März 2011)

Ca. 112cm


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

Hmm, das ist aber knapp. Meiner (40 Zoll) ist schon 98cm,und wie gesagt: an sich sollte der auch seitlich Luft haben, in meiner Anleitung steht jeweils 10cm...  wie breit ist denn ein 47er?


----------



## SveD (24. März 2011)

z.B. 111,9 mit Gehäuse.  ich kann auch nur noch ca 3 bis 5cm platz rauskitzeln


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Nehm nen Samsung der UExxC6700, der hat ein sehr gutes Bild.
Wenn du so Internetfummel nich brauchst, gehen auch die 6200er.
Die haben alle auch Satellitentumer.


----------



## SveD (27. März 2011)

Der Samsung LE46C750 ist ja gerade im Angebot bei MM für 799€ + 100€ Gutschein, da ich ja eh noch nen BR Player brauche wäre der Gutschein sogar sinnvoll genutzt und dementsprechend wäre der Preis nur 699€. Sogar bei Geizhals sind die günstigsten Anbieter, welche halbwegs viele gute Bewertungen haben bzw. die man kennt bei ca 850€ mit Versand. Das ist eine gute Ersparnis, vor allem wenn man eh vor hatte einen Fernseher zu kaufen und dieser dabei in der Auswahl ist

MfG SveD


----------



## 19eni08 (30. März 2011)

Kann es auch ein Panasonic sein? Ich hab jetzt seit 3 Monaten einen Panasonic tx-l37gw20 und bin vollkommen zufrieden. 
Hat 3 HD-Receiver (C-/S-/T-), Internet at TV, USB aufnahmefunktion, und noch mehr schnickschnack.
Das Bild ist analog als auch Digital sehr gut und bietet noch zahlreiche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Bildqualität. 
Den gibt es auch noch größer nur hat en Freund gemeint dass en 37zoll TV reicht und dass je größer der TV wird, das Bild schlechter wird.


----------



## SveD (1. April 2011)

Hab jetzt gestern bei MM nun doch den LE46C750 geholt dazu den C6800 BR Player... Nachdem ca 10 MM im Umkreis den nicht hatten hatte dann doch noch einer 20+ davon... naja über 100km hin und her gekurvt hier lol... aber sieht gut aus in der Schrankwand, zwar nur 1-2cm Platz links und rechts, aber passt 
Analoges Bild sieht zZ noch bissel ******* aus, aber sobald der HD Reciever kommt von Unity Media wirds ja besser.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

klar, das REIN analoge ist natürlich matschig. Aber per DVB-C sind selbst die nicht-HD-Sender sehr gut. Aber: wieso nen Receiver? Der C750 at doch sicher einen CI+ Schacht wie mein C650, Du kannst dann einfach ein CI-Moul bei unitymedia bekommen für nur wenige Cent miete, einmalig 40€ zur Freischaltung...? oder ist das einer mit Aufnahmefunktion, die Du auch haben willst?


----------



## SveD (1. April 2011)

Es ist dieser Reciever hier den ich bekomme HDTV Empfang - HD Fernsehen von Unitymedia


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

Jo, und die Aufnahmefunktion ist Dir wichtig? Ich hab bewusst das CI-Modul genommen, kostet dann 4€ im Monat inkl. DigitalBasic-Paket, und da ich nicht aufnehmen will, war mir das lieber. Da spar ich mir ein Zusatzgerät und brauch auch kein zweites Gerät für meine Universalfernbedienung "anzulernen"


----------



## SveD (1. April 2011)

Also aufnehmen ja, mir pers. zwar nicht wichtig... aber Frauen und Serien... Hab das Allstars Paket mit HD genommen, sehe gerne mal auch Dokus in HD von daher war mir das "gute" Paket ganz recht.
Hab jetzt mal per Kabel ARD Digital bzw. HD geschaut, sieht geil aus. geht leider nicht mehr ohne extra Reciever als ARD, ZDF, ARTE HD sowie digital die paar, RTL ect geht nur analog.
Gleich mal HDR DVD testen mit dem BR Player in Punko hochrechnen der quali ob das gut aussieht 
Hab noch keine BRs


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2011)

Also, mein Player am c650 stellt DVDs auch extrem gut dar, finde ich. Ich wieß jetzt nicht, ob der Player oder der LCD die "Hauptursache" dabei sind   Bei ner BD sieht man alles halt nochmal schärfer.


----------



## SveD (1. April 2011)

Also HDR sieht wirklich Top aus, habe nichts zu meckern, habe auch am BR Player alles so eingestellt, das er das maximum rausholt.

Jetzt versuche ich mich noch mit dem DLNA, mein Router steht ja nur 1m vom Fernseher bwz. BR Player entfernt, sind mit nem kurzen  Kabel verbunden, mir erscheint da sogar eine "verbesserung" nur durch den Fernseher, hatte ebend ein Urlaubsvideo abgespielt, welches ich mit einer Digitalkamera aufgenommen hatte, aber die Quali war besser als aufen PC.

Auch Clouding sehe ich bis jetzt keines, keinerlei Fehler o.ä, Spiele habe ich jetzt noch nicht probiert, da ich noch kein "HD" Kabel für meine WII habe.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

Ich hab btw meinen C650 letztes Wochenende bei amazon widerrufen wegen Clouding. Das Clouding war mir dann doch zu krass. Hab aber erneut einen C650 neu bestellt, denn anhand der Meinungen kann es an sich nicht sein, dass das normal war. Ich bin nämlich an sich nicht pingelig.

Der LCD wurde heute abgeholt, und gleichzeitig der neue geliefert. Und siehe da: der neue ist super, der hat auch ein org. Samsung Display (erkennt man anhand eines Aufklebers am LCD, hatte zuvor ein Display von einem Zweithersteller, das Samsung nur verbaut hat). Bei meinem "alten" war es so: ich sitze am PC, links vom LCD im ca 45 Grad-Winkel. Ich schalte um => kurzes Schwarzbild => die gesamten 20% der rechten Displayseite sind eher Mittelgrau als schwarz. Bei vielen TV-Sendungen war es dann so, dass rechts alles blasser erschien. Aber auch wenn man forntal vor dem LCD saß konnte man was sehen, auch wenn es da nicht ganz so krass war. Jetzt seh ich aber kein Clouding mehr. Bei komplett schwarzen Bild, wenn man genau hinsieht, isses natürlich nicht ganz gleichmäßig. Aber ich würde es so beschreiben: jetzt hab ich bei schwarzem Bild bei genauem Hinsehen, auch wenn ich links oder rechts im 45 Grad Winkel seitlich auf den LCD schaue, an manchen Stellen höchstens mal "nur 97% schwarz" und nicht 100%, diese 97% sind aber so querbeet verteilt, dass ich nirgends sagen kann "in der Ecke da isses definitiv heller" - aber bei dem zurückgesendeten war es rechts wie eine Art Scheinwerfer, und das über das gesamte rechte Viertel des Displays und selbst bei Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf Stufe 2-3 von 20...

Bin echt froh, dass ich neu bestellt hab, auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal 500€ im Minus bin, weil amazon natürlich noch nicht das Geld für den "alten" erstattet hat


----------



## SveD (2. April 2011)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, aber DLNA kriege ich noch nicht hin 
Der zeigt mir nur sporalisch irgendwelche Daten an, aber nicht das, was ich will bzw. sogar über streaming vom MP frei gegeben habe...


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

DLNA hab ich noch nicht probiert - es scheint aber nicht einfach "nur" so zu gehen, dass man nen Ordner bei windows freigibt und dann per Netzwerk drauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## SveD (2. April 2011)

Hatte ebend sogar Videos frei gegeben, aber die meißten gingen nicht, Format nicht unterstützt, obwohl sie laufen sollten...
komische Sache


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2011)

laufen die denn, wenn Du Sie auf einen Stick kopierst und an USB anschließt? Auf meinem C650 laufen per USB bisher fast alle Filme.


----------



## SveD (4. April 2011)

Habe zZ keinen USB Stick hier zum testen, habe nochmal über DLNA getestet,ein Ordner mit Filmen (Spielfilme im .avi "DIVX") funktionierte das abspielen.
die anderen ordner wo auch .avi waren und auch .mkv, .mpg, .wmv sagt er immer ungültiges Dateiformat.
Komisch komisch


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2011)

Also, bei mir hat der c650 bisher alles abgespielt, aber bei einer wmv zB ging es nicht, obwohl andere klappten. Es ist halt so: die Dateiformate sind ja nur "container" für codecs, und manchmal ist da innen halt ein codec drin, den ein Abspielgerät einfach nicht kennt.


----------



## SveD (4. April 2011)

Hab gerade nochmal einen bestimmten Ordner einzeln getestet.

Habe jetzt am PC den Windows Media Player offen, dort unter Videos sind die Dateien aus dem Ordner (MKV File (.mkv)), Aber sogar hier im Windows Media Player stehen die mit 0 Sekunden, will ich die abspielen sagt er mir folgendes.


> Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben. Möglicherweise unterstützt der Player den Dateityp nicht oder unterstützt den Codec nicht, der zum Komprimieren der Datei verwendet wurde.


Ist ja lustig, wenn ich jetzt den Ordner so öffne und doppel klick mache spielt der die Datei ganz normal ab (mit dem DIVX+ Player)

Liegt das vieleicht am Windows Media Player das der die Dateien nicht streamen kann auf den Fernseher ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2011)

Das deutet darauf hin, dass da ein "exotischer" Codex verwendet wurde, oder ganz besondere Einstellungen für die Dateifeatures. Und der WMP kann das dann nicht.


----------



## SveD (22. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine USB HDD geholt. 
Erkennt er sofort, auch das auswählen und abspielen der .mkv Dateien geht super, ABER, bei manchen Dateien (alle .mkv) kann er nicht vor/zurück spulen und nach einer ungewissen Zeit geht der Film einfach aus und ich lande im Menü wo alle Dateien (Filme) zu sehen sind. Manche Filme gingen ohne Probleme von Anfang bis Ende.

Hat/kennt jemand diese Probleme???. Nervt halt tierisch, wenn man einen Film schauen will und nach der Hälfte oder weniger geht er aus, aber man kann nicht an die Position spulen....


----------

